# Small Yellow Flower I.D. please



## unclemule (Apr 25, 2014)

I've noticed this flower around the past few years. Seems almost dandelion like but no green leafs and sometimes several flowers on single stem


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Might be Hawkweed


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

Cat's ear? check out this page:

http://identifythatplant.com/dandelion-and-cats-ear/


----------

